# what weight should i be



## TAV (19 Apr 2011)

im 5ft 10 and now weigh 11st 13 id like to put a bit of weight back on but at the moment im cycling well but im not looking to good im looking drawn.so what size could i get away with being or will i suffer more on the bike. whats the average weight for a cyclist at this height.


----------



## amaferanga (19 Apr 2011)

Guess it depends on your build, but you're not exactly underweight at almost 12 stones. I'm an inch or so shorter than you and weigh 10st 7lb. I'm quite lean, but nothing like as lean as a pro cyclist for example.

Maybe your wife is a feeder?


----------



## TAV (19 Apr 2011)

its because i used to be 14and a half stone rugby player but now im a 11st 13 and it doesnt suit me because every body saying i look ill


----------



## toontra (19 Apr 2011)

TAV said:


> its because i used to be 14and a half stone rugby player but now im a 11st 13 and it doesnt suit me because every body saying i look ill




That's a very common reaction, especially from wives, when men loose weight. I thinks it's largely because they look _different, _and that is equated with illness for some reason.

The fact is you're not ill - you're probably a lot healthier. If you've switched from rugby to cycling then it's absolutely appropriate that the body weight has reduced accordingly.

I think there's also an element of envy mixed it there as well!


----------



## zigzag (19 Apr 2011)

your ideal weight should be 10-11st.

go to boots and measure yourself, including body fat, then show the receipt to your wife.


----------



## rusky (19 Apr 2011)

I'm 6'2" & about 13.5st. Still got a gut though!

If you're worried about it, see your GP.


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2011)

Erm, I'm 5-9 and 12 stone and A FEW BITS...78 kgs... (I have gone metric at last for body weight...)

What cycling do you do, how often, how many miles ?

It's not how you look, it's how you go. 

Pro cyclists are seriously...skinny - scary - I saw the guys walking about last year at the Tour of Turkey . FFS.. nowt left of them..


----------



## Chris James (19 Apr 2011)

I'm 5 foot 11.5 in and weigh 11 stone 7.

I wouldn't say 11 stone 13 is particularly light for your height. I know body mass index has a poor reputation now but bad my bad maths you are right at the TOP end of 'normal' with BMI of 24 (normal is 18.5 - 24.9)


----------



## gb155 (20 Apr 2011)

toontra said:


> *That's a very common reaction, especially from wives, when men loose weight. I thinks it's largely because they look different, and that is equated with illness for some reason.
> 
> The fact is you're not ill - you're probably a lot healthier.* If you've switched from rugby to cycling then it's absolutely appropriate that the body weight has reduced accordingly.
> 
> *I think there's also an element of envy mixed it there as well!*



+1 SPOT ON !


----------



## TAV (20 Apr 2011)

fossyant said:


> Erm, I'm 5-9 and 12 stone and A FEW BITS...78 kgs... (I have gone metric at last for body weight...)
> 
> What cycling do you do, how often, how many miles ?
> 
> ...




im thinking about road racing im in a club and im doing well on hills at the moment with the weight ive lost i do about 150 miles a week at the moment i do one hard day then one easy and i dont train on fri and sat and do a long ride at the weekend with the club.Ive been dieting for the last few months though and ive been a bit nigaley around the house and starving myself.


----------



## Garz (20 Apr 2011)

gb155 said:


> +1 SPOT ON !



+2 I got the same reaction too.


----------



## gb155 (20 Apr 2011)

Garz said:


> +2 I got the same reaction too.



Drives me mental, especially when its the same people that commented when I was OVERWEIGHT, GRRRRRR, It's like they are some sort of weight police LOL

Rant Over


----------



## buggi (20 Apr 2011)

i agree with your wife! go back and play some more rugby! 

i'm 6ft and 11st 6 and look skinny (well almost skinny if it wasn't for this damn huge ass). 

you are too skinny. eat some chips and chocolate (but not together, coz that's just weird)

my mum always asks me why i don't go out with cyclists. i tell her they are too skinny. Sorry, not meant to offend, but it's just the way it is, i want some beef! i don't want someone i can beat in an arm wrestle. i need some Grrrrr!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2011)

Well I'm 6' 1", a pretty solid medium build and the last time I was 12 st 7 lbs, I still had a couple of inches of fat round my waist!

Mind you, I didn't have much upper body muscle. I had strong cyclist's legs, but was skinny on top except for that annoying mini-paunch.


----------



## MacB (21 Apr 2011)

I'm 6'1" and have been various weights, when I played rugby I was rarely below 13.5 stone and normally between 14 and 14.5. When I stopped playing rugby I settled down at around 11.5 stone, I trained and swam a lot then though. My weight then sort of crept up over the years, marriage, children and work limited my training time and I got lazy/idle. For a long time I was between 14 and 15 stone without doing any exercise then I started to work out again and things were going in the right direction. Cue elbow break, ballsed up recovery due to my own stupidity/impatience, followed by long wait for surgery and hello couch potato land.

My main exercises before the break were golf and situps/chinups, doesn't sound a lot but it kept the demons at bay. I then rose to 18.5 stone before taking up cycling in desperation, that worked fantastically and I again reached 14 stone and still heading downwards. But a job change which removed my long commute and some further elbow problems set me back a bit, crept back up over 16 stone. Started to get back in to it and then had an off, entirely my own fault, and cracked a bone in hand/wrist(same arm as the elbow, both of which had been broken in childhood as well), hey presto I went back to 18.5 stone. Just about 17 stone now and still heading in the right direction, but kicking myself for all the backsliding...no excuses, greedy/depressive bastard that loves food.

But I've had it all from friends/relatives...oh you're too fat, oh you've lost too much, oh don't lose anymore, oh you don't want to over do it. Ignore them all, listen to what your body tells you, how you feel and to any professional medical advice. At 14 stone and playing rugby I was fine, at 14 stone and not playing I was overweight. When you first get down to a new weight your body needs time to settle and others need time to get used to your appearance. We don't lose weight in a uniform manner and the settling period gets longer as you get older. 

I'm aiming for 12 stone and I don't expect to look skinny at that weight. Have a look at the heights and weights of boxers, cage fighters and the like, people that you wouldn't class as puny/skinny. Your weight now would put you in that sort of bracket and you'd be considered heavyish for endurance work.


----------



## henshaw11 (21 Apr 2011)

I'd imagine you're about right, but I guess it depends on your frame. I'm 5'9 - 5'10 and ~75kg (11st 11) and don't look skinny (39" chest and 32 waist) - I've been the same weight for years - about 7 years ago I was a bit leaner, but have lost a bit of muscle to a little more fat all over.
In my mid 20's (20+ yrs ago) when I was doing a fair bit of running I was about the 10st 10 mark, and the OH (who I knew then) thought I was a little on the light site (relatively) - tho' I suspect losing much of the excess fat I currently have would bring me down to a similar point.

Re looking drawn - that may just be the impression if you've noticeably lost weight from your face - if the rest of you looks fine I wouldn't worry.

About starving yourself...you need to make sure you're eating enough that you've not losing muscle mass at the same time..


----------



## 30yroldclunker (21 Apr 2011)

This thread has been an interesting read. I am 5'9" and have always been heavy for my height. Even at my fittest playing/training footy and rugby every day in High School I have never been under 80kg (12 1/2 stone). I would say I have a solid build - always had massive legs and glutes (ok ass...but it's all muscle I tells you). This would put me just into the fat zone on a BMI chart. Now 42 and have been 92kg (14 1/2 st) at my heaviest which I knew was a problem. Lost about 7kg in the last 6 months mainly as a result of being more aware of what I was eating - no snacks, no munching late at night, eating smaller portions etc, Now I have had more than a few people saying I didn't look well, and was I feeling ok etc! I know I can still go down another 5 or so kg, I think aiming to be at the weight I was at in high school at my fittest is a good goal to have. I guess it'll take people a while to adjust to seeing a lighter me. 

My point is, I feel like I know what my best weight should be and you will probably know too, go for that and don't read too much into what people around you say, as a few folk have said on this thread they may be some amount of envy mixed in with their comments.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2011)

30yroldclunker said:


> My point is, I feel like I know what my best weight should be and you will probably know too


I agree.

I'm the same height and body type as top pro cyclist Fabian Cancellara. In theory, I'd be the same weight as him if I was really fit. In fact, I am aiming to be about his weight - 78 - 82 kg (12 st 4 lbs - 12 st 13 lbs) but the reality is that even if I achieve a weight in that range again, I'm going to have less muscle and more fat than him. 

Fair enough - I look too gaunt below 12 stone and my skin goes see-through, which isn't nice! I'll put up with an inch or two of flab round the waist, but I'll not freeze in the winter or catch all the bugs I caught last time I was scrawny. My climbing speed won't be quite as good as it could be but I'll be pretty fit and healthy. That'll do me.


----------



## delport (21 Apr 2011)

I'm 6ft 4 ,13 stone, never been fat in my life time [40+ years].I'd like to be less than 13 stone, 12 seems better.
Been vegeterian for 27 years, and only used to have 1 meal a day.
For cycling i eat quite a lot, especially going long distances.
No longer smoke, gave up more than 2 years ago, was a 60 roll up a day person for nearly 20 years, rarely drink alcohol.Seen too many alcoholics in my life, it put me off i guess.

In an ideal world i'd like more arm muscle, and be shorter.


----------



## L.E.D. (21 Apr 2011)

TAV said:


> its because i used to be 14and a half stone rugby player but now im a 11st 13 and it doesnt suit me because every body saying i look ill






Everybody ?

I bet everyone in your club thinks you look better


----------



## monnet (21 Apr 2011)

If you're thinking of racing your wife might have to get used to the idea of you being a bit skinnier. Even among the 4th cats the riders are generally pretty slender.

Cycling is a funny one with regards to weight. I look at some guys on a bike and think 'he's massive, a real power rider' see them off the bike and suddenly they look skinny. The other one is people saying you look gaunt and ill, until you turn up at a club run and people say, 'you're looking fit'. 

FWIW - I'm about 5'10'' and 63kg (a touch over 10stone, I think). That might go up a couple of kilos in winter and certainly I'm not as lean as during the summer. Some of my clubmates happily put on 5 or 6kgs over winter. I have the unfortunate affliction of finding it very difficult to put weight on which means winter is a pretty tough time for me in terms of feeling the cold and picking up bugs. I do like that I do a sport where my clothing size is medium or large as opposed to shopping on the high street and 'small' being like a tent!


----------



## Zoiders (21 Apr 2011)

63kg at 5'10"?

Sorry but that's not in any healthy range weight wise even if you do race, BMI is load of rubbish in general but the extremes are simple common sense.

I hate these threads I really do.


----------



## JonnyBlade (21 Apr 2011)

I'm 5' 7" and weigh 9 stone 8lbs. It suits my running and cycling. Come competition time I do look drawn and the rest of it but that's just a sign of all the hard work. Gaunt is the new chic


----------



## zigzag (21 Apr 2011)

monnet said:


> I do like that I do a sport where my clothing size is medium or large as opposed to shopping on the high street and 'small' being like a tent!



i see what you mean, as i have similar problem even being 4-6kg heavier. i've talked to few sports retailers, and they confirmed that clothing sizes are increasing while numbers/letters on the labels - not. the average waist size ballooned dramatically in the last decade. there are plenty men smaller than me - i wonder where they buy their clothes? in childrens, teenagers departments?


----------



## monnet (23 Apr 2011)

Zoiders said:


> 63kg at 5'10"?
> 
> Sorry but that's not in any healthy range weight wise even if you do race, BMI is load of rubbish in general but the extremes are simple common sense.
> 
> I hate these threads I really do.




I'm not sure what it is about my physique that upsets you, but everyone comes in different sizes. 

I am perfectly healthy - HR/ blood pressure/ cholesterol etc. I'm not a big guy, but then I never have been and I've a very slight frame. The heaviest I've ever been - no exercise, loads of beer, not eating especially healthy - was 67kg in my mid 20s. I currently eat healthily - both in terms of calorific intake in relation to the exercise I do and in the sense that I eat the 'right' foods without being obsessive about it. I'm not trying to make any kind of point, you've not seen me so you've no basis to say may weight is extreme. 

Like you, I don't hold much with BMI, but as you seem to think it shows I'm unhealthy, let's check. 5'10/ 63kg puts someone on the BMI scale as a touch under 20, where 18.5 is regarded as underweight. I'm very lean, some might say thin, but no one says skinny or that I look unhealthy, quite the contrary.

My point was that different people come in different sizes and exercise, in this case cycling, can play a part in that. I've tried to put on more weight in winter - I can't.


----------



## monnet (23 Apr 2011)

zigzag said:


> i see what you mean, as i have similar problem even being 4-6kg heavier. i've talked to few sports retailers, and they confirmed that clothing sizes are increasing while numbers/letters on the labels - not. the average waist size ballooned dramatically in the last decade. there are plenty men smaller than me - i wonder where they buy their clothes? in childrens, teenagers departments?



I've often wondered where the smaller guys shop too- I can get away with some clothes due to my height but if small is loose on me, what about on someone who's 5'7 or shorter but does endurance sport? Knowing this will sound ludicrously pretentious but I've found that it's best for me to buy Italian or Spanish clothes when on holiday/ via the internet as they're cut to the more 'petit' figure!


----------



## Boatman (23 Apr 2011)

My wife thinks I am skinny! 5 foot 8" and about 10 stone 10lbs. My weight hasn't changed since i've been riding, thighs have been become more muscular which is good. Downside I hoped my waist measurement would go back to 20-30 year olds, nothing has changed! But feel fit so probably need to give stop drinking beer! Main thing is how you feel, thats more important than measurements we are all different.


----------



## Zoiders (23 Apr 2011)

monnet said:


> I'm not sure what it is about my physique that upsets you, but everyone comes in different sizes.
> 
> I am perfectly healthy - HR/ blood pressure/ cholesterol etc. I'm not a big guy, but then I never have been and I've a very slight frame. The heaviest I've ever been - no exercise, loads of beer, not eating especially healthy - was 67kg in my mid 20s. I currently eat healthily - both in terms of calorific intake in relation to the exercise I do and in the sense that I eat the 'right' foods without being obsessive about it. I'm not trying to make any kind of point, you've not seen me so you've no basis to say may weight is extreme.
> 
> ...


I find it disturbing that you think 67kg is heavy or in line with an unhealthy diet.

You are right on edge weight wise and I don't think you are going to stand up very well to any possible injury sustained on the road or any period of illness. Teenagers might weigh 63kg at 5'10" but they are still growing and putting on muscle, staying that way into adulthood is in no way good for you.

I also bet your immune system is depressed.

I don't like these threads because they put forward this warped idea that healthy or "fast" for a male cyclist means having the figure of a 17 year old supermodel who starves her self - it's about power to weight, *not* weighing as little as possible.

Everyone being a different size or shape size doesn't wash, you are the same height as me and I am not by any stretch of the imagination heavily built, I wear 30 or 32 trousers and maybe a 40 chest, there is no way on earth I should outweigh you by almost 20kg, sure I ride fixed and work in a job that means I have to be strong but I don't hit the weights for fun and I am certainly not muscle bound or carrying any extra fat.

Like I said - I hate these threads because they put forward very wrong messages about body image for cyclists.


----------



## brockers (23 Apr 2011)

monnet said:


> I've often wondered where the smaller guys shop too- I can get away with some clothes due to my height but if small is loose on me, what about on someone who's 5'7 or shorter but does endurance sport? Knowing this will sound ludicrously pretentious but I've found that it's best for me to buy Italian or Spanish clothes when on holiday/ via the internet as they're cut to the more 'petit' figure!



That's me! I have a very petite build (5'7'' and although I'm back to 9st 7-10/~60kg these days, I still have love-handles !), but even so, I'm right at the upper end of 'small' wrt the Euro cycling clothing manufacturers. Small is a tight fit for me. I am perfectly-formed mind


----------



## MacB (23 Apr 2011)

Zoiders said:


> I find it disturbing that you think 67kg is heavy or in line with an unhealthy diet.
> 
> You are right on edge weight wise and I don't think you are going to stand up very well to any possible injury sustained on the road or any period of illness. Teenagers might weigh 63kg at 5'10" but they are still growing and putting on muscle, staying that way into adulthood is in no way good for you.
> 
> ...



Do you have some sort of special filter on your computer screen? coz you always seem to be responding to stuff in threads that I just can't see. Chill out man, I promise if I ever meet you I won't use the term 'chunky monkey' to refer to you


----------



## amaferanga (23 Apr 2011)

Zoiders said:


> I find it disturbing that you think 67kg is heavy or in line with an unhealthy diet.
> 
> You are right on edge weight wise and I don't think you are going to stand up very well to any possible injury sustained on the road or any period of illness. Teenagers might weigh 63kg at 5'10" but they are still growing and putting on muscle, staying that way into adulthood is in no way good for you.
> 
> ...




Sure sounds like you have issues to resolve with yourself. The guy is thin and light. He says he's healthy - you don't know otherwise. I can't actually see how you're not quite chunky if you're 5'10" and over 80kg. But I'm not going to start telling you you're unhealthy.


P.s. maximising power to weight ratio is about maximising power and minimising (within reason) weight. No point in battering yourself to increase power if you're eating pies and drinking 20 pints of beer a week.


----------



## monnet (23 Apr 2011)

MacB, cheers for confirming I'm not going mad!

I wasn't sure whether to respond to Zoiders or not, but on balance I want to make three points. 1) I am perfectly healthy, as observed by my doctors comments at the speed I recovered from a recent stack. 2) I do not in anyway endorse the idea that skinny=fast. And I have no idea how you've come to the conclusion that I or other people here are saying that. 3) I do not consider 67kgs heavy, merely the heaviest I have ever been at a time when I was living an unhealthy lifestyle.


----------



## biggstevo (24 Apr 2011)

Wow !



I joined this forum to talk about cycling.

It seems that a lot of people are obsessed with weight loss and the perfect weight etc.

I`m 5` 9" and weigh 102kg. I used to be a natural bodybuilder some years ago. I have a beer belly now and want to lose it.

I used to weigh 92kg at full fitness levels when bodybuilding. I done a BMI and was told I was morbidly obese. 
*Body Mass Indexing is a generalisation method used to calculate your body mass, if you are just the average person. People who exercise intensely will find it very confusing because their body has changed to cope with the extra stress put on it. Your leg muscles will be much heavier than the average person and it will seem that you are overweight.*

I think that fat loss and fitness go together. I`m just going to concentrate on getting fitter and I know the pounds will drop off anyway.

Never use scales to work out your levels of fitness. I have seen some skinny people who are very unfit.

Also, weight gain is going to be common place when you are cycling hard.

*I just want to explain a few things without seeming to be cocky.*
*
*
*1. Your muscle fibres expand to receive more blood. -hence the weight gain.*
*
*
*2. Your body produces more blood to feed the muscles. - hence the weight gain.*
*
*
*3. Your bones become denser. - hence the weight gain.*
*
*
*4. You are born with a fixed amount of muscle fibres. Exercise does not increase the amount.*
*
*
*5. Fat does not turn into muscle, it covers the muscle.*
*
*
*6. Some people may look healthy on the outside, but they may have excessive fat storage around the vital organs.*
*
*
*7. Cycling is for fun, it gets you fit and keeps you fit.*
*
*
*8. The best thing to use to check your over-all condition is the mirror and `before and after photo`s`etc.*
*
*
*9. Everyone is different(genetics). You can never be the same as Joe Bloggs who also cycles and diets the same as you. Even if you are the same age, height etc etc.*
*
*
Sorry if I seem a little harsh, but most of these so called experts that are popping up everywhere on fitness and diet, never use the system they preach !

I am not a fitness expert, but I know the basics of the human body make-up.

No offence to anyone, just airing my views and knowledge.

Cycle on !!


----------



## david k (25 Apr 2011)

good post bigsteve

i agree, its not one fits all, i climbed snowdon 7 years ago at 15s and struggled, did it 2 years later at 16 and a bit stone and found it easier??? i presume the weight made me stronger, i used to use alot of weights when playing rugby, its not an exact scieence at times, listen to your own body is my advice


----------



## L.E.D. (25 Apr 2011)

If the original poster is worried about his weight then maybe he should have taken his money out of his pocket when he was down the Cafe in Llantwit Major on Sunday and bought some cakes







Now who could i be ?


----------



## bornagainst (28 Apr 2011)

Garz said:


> +2 I got the same reaction too.



+3. I got exactly the same reaction from a lot of friends and family. There is something about weight loss and men (even where the weight loss is very gradual) that just seems to produce 'worried about you' conversations, which can be quite difficult to answer in a way that satisfies people.

I just had to keep repeating that Yes I was eating well, but that I'd drastically cut down on the booze, and increased the cycling.

I just had to trust my own opinion... 37 years old, 6ft 6 and 12 st 2lb (from about 13st 8lb a year and a half ago).


----------



## brockers (28 Apr 2011)

I think the thing about doing lots of cycling and running, is that it _seems_ to draw fat away from the neck and face first, giving you that not exactly attractive starved, concentration camp look. Common sense would say that's because you're really only activating your legs and glutes. I'm only 1/2 a stone lighter than I was pre-cycling, but I've dropped an inch from my collar-size, but only about the same amount from my waist.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2011)

brockers said:


> I think the thing about doing lots of cycling and running, is that it _seems_ to draw fat away from the neck and face first, giving you that not exactly attractive starved, concentration camp look. Common sense would say that's because you're really only activating your legs and glutes. I'm only 1/2 a stone lighter than I was pre-cycling, but I've dropped an inch from my collar-size, but only about the same amount from my waist.


I don't know what causes it, but that is certainly my experience. 

My avatar photo was taken when I weighed about 13 stone and I was already getting the skinny face look despite still having a 4 inch roll of fat round my waist. 

To completely get rid of the fat round my waist, I have to drop below 11.5 stone and I end up with transparent skin, my veins bulging out, hollow cheeks and sunken eyes - not a great look!


----------



## MacB (30 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I don't know what causes it, but that is certainly my experience.
> 
> My avatar photo was taken when I weighed about 13 stone and I was already getting the skinny face look despite still having a 4 inch roll of fat round my waist.
> 
> *To completely get rid of the fat round my waist, I have to drop below 11.5 stone and I end up with transparent skin, my veins bulging out, hollow cheeks and sunken eyes - not a great look!*




Could get you on the catwalk though Col


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2011)

MacB said:


> Could get you on the catwalk though Col


Weird isn't it, that people looking like anorexic heroin addicts seem to be considered beautiful in the fashion world!


----------



## Glover Fan (1 May 2011)

Zoiders said:


> I find it disturbing that you think 67kg is heavy or in line with an unhealthy diet.
> 
> You are right on edge weight wise and I don't think you are going to stand up very well to any possible injury sustained on the road or any period of illness. Teenagers might weigh 63kg at 5'10" but they are still growing and putting on muscle, staying that way into adulthood is in no way good for you.
> 
> ...


I find it disturbing that you are dishing out sweeping generalisations in a subject you obviously know nothing about.

I'm 5'10" and I weigh 64.4kg which is 10 stones 2lbs or 142 lbs. I have a 30" waist, but I am a 34" chest, so you are obviously carrying 20kg on your chest from your job!!!

When I weighed 82kg, I had a 38" waist and my BMI was nearly classed as "obese" on the much maligned BMI measuring table, I lost that weight and have now settled at what I would call a healthy weight. My immune system is perfect also and far from a depressed state, I came down with 1 cold this winter and that is despite living with someone who works in a hospital! During the winter I put on natural "padding" and went up to 10 stone 10lbs which kept me warm and cosy for those colder days. My BMI now is 20.3 which is still pretty far off 18.5! My blood pressure is all fine and my resting heart rate is about 45bpm, compare that to the mild hypertension and a resting heart-rate of over 80bpm only a few years ago.

This topic really gets my goat because when I was clearly overweight no-one ever mentioned the ill effects to my health I could have been causing through my lack of exercise and over-eating, but now I am slimline, cycle over 100 miles a week and eat well, suddenly there is massive concern amongst friends and family. There are plenty of people on this forum who are grossly overweight and rightfully so are looking for a way to reduce the body-mass for the benefit of their future living and we rightfully encourage them to do so and go on and lose the weight.

May I add, that for my job I sit on my ass all day as well. The only muscles on my body that are defined are the ones on my legs.


----------



## Browser (2 May 2011)

gb155 said:


> Drives me mental, especially when its the same people that commented when I was OVERWEIGHT, GRRRRRR, It's like they are some sort of weight police LOL
> 
> Rant Over



In your case Gary I'd say definitely jealousy at work again. They probably want to lose weight themselves but don't have your resolve  

Back to the OP, I can remember when my brother lost a lot of weight, more than one person said he looked either gaunt or ill, my reply was that they hadn't known him when he was thinner, as I had, and that he wasn't ill just a better weight for his height.


----------



## MLC (3 May 2011)

How much you weigh should only be used as an indicator/confirmation to how you feel in yourself and what you see when you look in the mirror (provided there are no distortions due to mental disorders such as anorexia) 

We are all so different one can look fat at 12 st another can look painfully thin even if they are the same height

Weight alone *cannot *be used as the only measurement of health 

Arnie was circa 17st in his prime and probably around 7% Body Fat and probably a fair bit fitter and stronger than a lot of other people. 

I'm 5'11 and when I was boxing at the age of 19-21 my weight was around 10.5 stone really struggled to get under that but I was very fit and very strong.

After stopping boxing and not doing a lot at all in my 20's my weight stabilised around the 11.5 to 12 stone mark.

Fast forward (quite a bit) 

Turning 35, stopping smoking and still not doing much exercise my weight ballooned to about 16.5 stone. I did not need a pair of scales to tell me I was fat and unhealthy as I knew it.

I started cycling around 2 years ago and have in those two years I can count the number of time I have weighed myself on one hand. The scales are just used to confirm what I already knew that I was loosing weight. I am now around the 13st mark as I weighed myself yesterday (just after a roast dinner) and was fully clothed so I may even be just under 13st but I digress.

The point of my meandering post is that whilst I still consider myself to be pudgey I can honestly say that I feel better and am far healthier now than I was at 11.5 -12 stone in my mid to late twenties even though I weigh more.


----------



## martint235 (3 May 2011)

Just my two pennies. My sister in law is currently saying I'm too thin. I'm 6' 6" and currently weigh in at around 14 stone. This time last year I weighed 16st but started doing the odd 100 miler and the weight dropped off. Typically, although some came off my gut, it was my neck and upper arms that took the brunt. Hey ho 

20 years ago I weighed in at around 20 stone whilst playing rugby/ju jitsu and considered myself very fit at the time.

I think it's all about what you're happy with. I like my current weight and I also like the fact I can eat as much as I want.


----------



## funnymummy (3 May 2011)

rusky said:


> I'm 6'2" & about 13.5st.



Skinny Bugger!!
I'm 6'2" not been under 15 stone since #3 was born (He's 7 this week)
I swim, cycle, round round like a loon at work, eat well... I've lost 10 stone, but I just can't get back to my pre-bubba weight of 12stone!


----------



## rusky (3 May 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Skinny Bugger!!
> I'm 6'2" not been under 15 stone since #3 was born (He's 7 this week)
> I swim, cycle, round round like a loon at work, eat well... I've lost 10 stone, but I just can't get back to my pre-bubba weight of 12stone!



Hmmm, lack of sex...


----------



## byegad (3 May 2011)

The nurse at my last well man clinic told me I should be 10st 3lbs. I'm 5'7" and 15 1/2 st, which I know is too heavy. BUT at 10st 3lbs I'd look like a Belsen victim or a cancer patient. I played Rugby, as a prop, and the last time I was 10st 3lbs I was 15. 

If your weight is stable and you don't feel ill or have any issues with repeated infections I'd develop a thicker skin and ignore the critics.


----------



## funnymummy (3 May 2011)

rusky said:


> Hmmm, lack of sex...



Hmmmmmm...? Yep!


----------



## bonk man (9 May 2011)

I recently had a body composition test...... age 48 , height 5'8" .... I am 11 stone, apparently the ideal for my sport ie cycling, is just under 10 stone. It was recommended that my calorie intake didn't exceed 1800 cals while training and 300 less out of season, scary. 

I feel heavy, have a small pot belly, some bits of me are sort of toned, legs ok and I have a physical job to keep the top half ok. 

My weight has been around 9.5 stone; when I was under 30 years old... I looked skinny but could out climb my mates any day [ most of them anyway  ] . 

Being thin looking is not really a problem as long as you are within your ideal weight, we do not see people who are the ideal weight very often as most of us are well over it. 

I would suggest you visit a gym that can do the test and suggest a correct weight and cal intake. You are an individual and will have heavier or lighter muscles than another person, the main thing is not carrying too much excess fat. 

A lot of our calorie intake is from crappy food that don't benefit us anyway, being overweight may be cuddly but it is not good for you physically, diabetes, cancer, knackered joints etc etc, anyone of those threats should be enough to reject the extra sarnie or evening beer


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2011)

bonk man said:


> I recently had a body composition test...... age 48 , height 5'8" .... I am 11 stone, apparently the ideal for my sport ie cycling, is just under 10 stone. It was recommended that my calorie intake didn't exceed 1800 cals while training and 300 less out of season, scary.



Slightly off topic but how reliable is the Connect Garmin calorie count? Mine says I burnt 9000+ calories on Saturday doing 130 miles. If it is reasonably accurate then I think I should be upping my calorie intake significantly although my weight is relatively stable at the mo around 14.5 stone.


----------



## potsy (9 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> Slightly off topic but how reliable is the Connect Garmin calorie count? Mine says I burnt 9000+ calories on Saturday doing 130 miles. If it is reasonably accurate then I think I should be upping my calorie intake significantly although my weight is relatively stable at the mo around 14.5 stone.



I take no notice of the calorie info on my Garmin, it says I burn nearly 1300 cals on my 19ish mile commute, I'd be surprides if I was actually burning half of that figure.


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> Slightly off topic but how reliable is the Connect Garmin calorie count? Mine says I burnt 9000+ calories on Saturday doing 130 miles. If it is reasonably accurate then I think I should be upping my calorie intake significantly although my weight is relatively stable at the mo around 14.5 stone.



I'm at least a stone and a half heavier than you Big M - your bonce must be made of bubblewrap and your skeleton of carbon fibre! Always believe the calorie counter, particularly when relaxing with a rehydration drink or two.


----------



## stephec (10 May 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Hmmmmmm...? Yep!



I can't believe this has been on here for half an hour and no one's offered to help you out with your predicament!

Where have all the chivalrous gentlemen gone?

Oh, and by the way, save me a place in the queue will you?


----------

